# Blue fiber optic



## missedout (Sep 24, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that all fiber optics are not created equal. What is the brightest blue fiber optic and where can I get some?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

tough fiber sold on here by "scottie"


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is it that most shooters use the blue fiber?


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> Why is it that most shooters use the blue fiber?


If you look at the pins closely, you can see a "halo" of light that shines around the end of the pin. This is sometimes called a "starburst" and can be distracting when you are focusing on a shot. Small pins do this more than large ones. Certain colors will have more or less starburst than others, but most target shooters who have small pins get blue fiber because it does it the least and is still easy to see against a dark or light target. Don't try it on a hunting bow though because it needs ambient light to be seen. I tried putting a .019 blue fiber into a hunting sight and went to test shoot one morning and it was nearly invisible.


----------



## missedout (Sep 24, 2013)

How do I get in touch with him?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

http://scottcustomarchery.com/custom-shop/toughfiber-optics/

you will need an LP light kit or similar with the blue fiber.


----------



## missedout (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Do you think I would need a light with 3ft of fiber?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

missedout said:


> Thanks for the link. Do you think I would need a light with 3ft of fiber?


The moment your target is in the sun (especially light colored)... whether you are or not, you'll wish you had a light.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Have a look at NanoOptics... http://www.nanoptics.com/


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have played with 3-5ft of fiber it doesn't matter doesn't brighten enough. I now use 1.5" of fiber connected directly to the light it's the best way to use the blue fiber.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

On my 3D bows I use blue fiber with a "blacked out" plastic tube around the scope housing. I then use an LP light to control the fiber brightness. I can't rely on the ambient light causing the fiber to light up perfectly for every target. For me, I use a dimmer fiber on darker targets and a brighter fiber on brighter targets. If the fiber is NOT "blacked out", the target is in the woods and the stake is in the sun I must aim a super bright glowing pin on a dark hard to see target. If a light colored target is in the sun and the stake is in the dark then I must try to aim a poorly lit pin on a glaring target which makes the pin disappear. No thanks, I'd much rather choose the brightness of the pin so I use a "blacked out" blue fiber with an LP light.

I experimented with .010 blue fiber without a light and there are entirely too many situations where it is unsuitable. Bigger fiber covers too much of the target for my taste.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought mine here; http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/

I bought a 4 pack of 4 different colors, .010" diameter, 3 feet long each.

They send you 1 red, 1 green, 1 blue, and 1 yellow. The price was _*around*_ $8 plus shipping.

The blue is what I wanted, but it was very disappointing. Even when shining a light on it, it was too dim to use. I ended up using the green, very happy with it so far.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

You can not shine a light onto the fiber. It needs to connected directly to the light shining into the end of the fiber. The light needs to be uv or blue spectrum of some type.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

You should think of getting a Lp Pro light kit if your gonna shoot the blue fiber.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^above post is a must when you use a blue fiber


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Is anyone using blue in a multi pin head or you guys just using it in your scopes?


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

I just use it on my target set up..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I primarily use a pin of .029" or .019". Star burst for me was eliminated by adjusting the scope housing. Same with a Semi Pro, he always had star burst issues. Me; "Move your dam__d scope." He's happy now. Ain't saying moving the scope housing cures all star burst issues though. One .019" pin rig I had just start burst all over the place....

I also have the Archery Specialty LD light, 7 colors and all that. Blue does not work for me. Red or green does well enough, but then I have some color blindness. A friend of mine can't even see a red pin.


----------

